# I guess I am in the wrong forum



## canadarocks

I was not sure if this was a place for americans (at home) to bash other countries that thought the war in Iraq would be bad.  But I guess you have to blame someone else when things do not go your way.


----------



## Creek

Canada is not helping the situation...to many French..Not bashing,but you guys up there leave us to do the dirty work...No offence,but the U.S...is Canada's heartbeat...nothing without us..


----------



## janeeng

Nice post, but I think everything is going our way, exclude the immigrants and this Country will be even better!


----------



## Creek

Sorry to be so tough mr.rocks..love your country though..Very beautiful...We're all harmless here..just bithching some....


----------



## canadarocks

Dont worry I can take Canada bashing from Americans.  It has been going on for a long time. 
And to say we have no back bone is just ignorant of the facts.  For a country that does 85% of its trade with the US to say NO we are not helping with your war in Iraq takes something.


----------



## Creek

Well if your helping us,why you bitching?..We get alot of oil from you guys too....I know that...I think you fall for the French Controled media over there...you guys have been flaming us since day one...We had a couple towers go down in New york..shitload of people died..we are not gona wait for them to come to us..........odds are,canada is a safe haven for the terrorist about to strike...blaming border patrol..won't cut it.Quit being ignorant of the facts.....


----------



## canadarocks

Ok creek we are on 2 different posts.  I will stay away from the saudi thred for now.



> Well if your helping us,why you bitching?



Not sure what that means.

Do you know much about Canada?  It sounds like you do not.  You have a fication with the french.  

Canada has some of the few troops we have in Afghanistan because that war was legimite.  Now Iraq that is a complete different argument. 

Do you think Canada helped after 9/11?


----------



## Creek

Yes..I know your hearts mourned with us...Thank you...(handshake)....No..I don't know much about Canada..that I'm honest in saying.We also have your griping too..that we receive....I don't underestimate the French influence there..that I do know of...also your country could split..with a guy with big enough balls to start the ball rolling...

Do you believe at sometime in the future,Canada would support another occupation in the middle east..if the cause is just?...If yes..you'll be dam glad we have an Iraqi instalation when the show begins....Don't know if you know..but we're at war on terrorism..all Muslim countries will need to be addresses......You're either with us,or the 14% of your opinionated few in Canada.......You have to choose...no sitting on the fence......


----------



## canadarocks

I will give you a brief explanation of Canada.  Canada has 10 provinces(states) and 3 terrortories.  One province is French(Quebec 70% french) and another is half french.  At the federal level quebec has about 25% of the clout.  Quebec tried to separate from Canada on 2 different times.  Both times they voted against it.  Most places in the country you do not need to know anything about french.  So if it did split it would be a small country and a big country Canada.

And no I am not with you in Iraq and neither are the other 70% of Canadians.  It is not sitting on the fence...it is no.  We were not with you when you supported Saddam and Bin Laden in the 80s and we are not with you now.  And we are not with your friends the Saudis either.


----------



## jimnyc

Figures, we get our first Candian in here and it's a prick that has the intelligence level of a monkeys hairy ass.

Glad you jumped right in! Prepare for many mental beatings. Oh, nevermind, as a Canadian you have infinite experience.


----------



## janeeng

Well, I wasn't with the Canadians either when they sent that damn SARS here and claimed of no dangers of it there, and that travel should continue there, regardless of the outbreak of SARS there, and no one can tell me no.  A student of mine brought SARS back from Canada after they were told NOT to go, but refused to listen!


----------



## canadarocks

Canada is a big country, about a couple of times bigger then the US.  There were SARS in 2 cities and about 5 or 6 hospitals in those cities.  I am not defending anything anyone in Canada said but if you went to those areas you are a moron.

And jimmy instead of calling me names tell me where I am wrong and why.


----------



## janeeng

Well, I happen to think that Toronto is a very LARGE city, and a large city with SARS and the moron your saying are the morons that came right out of CANADA to here!!! I am wondering too, should the terrorist have committed a 9/11 there in Canada, would it have been ok for us to have done NOTHING to help you.  Let's face it, you need the US.


----------



## Creek

Couple times bigger..and the population of Iowa..whatever..

Their medical,and emergency services are in shamble..and look at the ratings of postal services as far as lost mail...France & Canada has alot to be desired...shaking my head..some good,but they gota have one good thing..they wouldnt be a country....Alot of good people ther..just their system is off,and a media influenced by people who just started using ass wipe 50 years ago..(serious)...


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by canadianrocks _
> *And jimmy instead of calling me names tell me where I am wrong and why. *



I didn't like Canada before 9/11, so the result wasn't from where you are thinking.

What didn't go our way? 9/11 didn't go our way, but we really weren't part of that master plan. Everything else is surely going as planned! Terrorists are being brought in daily. Iraq has already changed, and how long have we been there? Saddam is out of power and his retarded sons are dead. 

In case you didn't notice, this is called the UNITED STATES message board. Of course we come here to make fun of Canada and France! It's almost too easy though, I feel a bit guilty.


----------



## Creek

Canada couldnt handle an attack of our nature...They'd turn to us to save them..and in the mean time come here and spread facts,that just don't cut it......


----------



## janeeng

Ass wipe, really, sounds like China!


----------



## canadarocks

No one caught on or did not want to say anything about the slight dig I gave at the start of this post.

Well I am sorry to say that the war on terrorism will not succeed.  You do not understand the mindset of these people.  Iraq has been bombed in the last 5 decades by the west.  The west boycotted the olympics in Moscow in 1980 because the USSR was fighting a war in Afghanistan against bin laden and his friend the US.  Military interference in the ME by the west has not worked in the last 50 years.  Maybe it might this time but I doubt it.

And we did alot after 9/11 to help the US.  We lost alot of people on 9/11 in NY.  

Maybe one day the US will ask why these people hate the US.


----------



## Creek

That day is no longer here..the questioned will be in the minds of the middle east..Why do we hate them so bad.......As long as world affairs makes a meddle of all this..the more terrorists attacks will come to be....

Ok..I'm calling it a night...sleep good all,and welcome to the board....No we disagree on everything..but that's ok..

Sleep good everybody...I really mean that....

Your friend,Creek


----------



## janeeng

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! damn, I was falling asleep, but can't help this one, that was too funny!!!!!  true!!!


----------



## canadarocks

I was just going to say the same thing... time to go.  i see you guys need someone else to tell you right from wrong.

If you do not ban me I will be back.  

I fuked up on my id I wanted to put canadianpeacekeeper but that was too long so i ended up with canadianrocks, can I or someone change it to canadarocks???


Anyway, later.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by canadianrocks _
> *I was just going to say the same thing... time to go.  i see you guys need someone else to tell you right from wrong.
> 
> If you do not ban me I will be back.
> 
> I fuked up on my id I wanted to put canadianpeacekeeper but that was too long so i ended up with canadianrocks, can I or someone change it to canadarocks???
> 
> 
> Anyway, later. *



Banned for what? You won't be banned.

I see someone changed your name for you already


----------



## Dan

Canada, I agree with pretty much all of what you said. I'm an American, and even though we're not allowed to do this (because our god, Bill O'Reilly says not to), I disagree with the war.

Simply put, a war on terrorism is like fighting a war on jealousy, there's absolutely no possible way we're ever going to stop terrorism, it exists and while I don't think we should allow it to continue, we don't need to be doing what we're doing. Just my opinion, anyway.


----------



## NightTrain

Yes, after 9/11 we should have all gotten together with all the lunatics in the Middle East and invited their Canadian Defenders, held hands and sung a good rousing round of Kumbaya.

Group hugs all around.  Then those poor, misunderstood muslims would have felt guilty for killing all those Americans for the last couple of decades and pledged not to do so anymore.

And the Candian Muslim Defenders would have felt all warm and fuzzy inside, because they really do live in their own little socialist world that involves lots of Group Hugs and Kumbaya Sing-A-Longs.

Golly darn it, we missed our chance.  Ah well.

Load up the Napalm!!!!


----------



## jimnyc

> Simply put, a war on terrorism is like fighting a war on jealousy, there's absolutely no possible way we're ever going to stop terrorism, it exists and while I don't think we should allow it to continue, we don't need to be doing what we're doing. Just my opinion, anyway.



We may not stop it entirely, but we'll sure as hell get rid of a lot!

So you say we shouldn't allow it to continue, but we shouldn't do it the way we are. Please enlighten us with what you think we should do. Invite them for meetings? Pay them to stop? I can't wait to hear your theory on how we should negotiate with terrorists. And thats right, anything short of physically stopping them is negotiating with them. They are cockroaches. You don't negotiate with a cockroach, you just kill it.


----------



## janeeng

I understand what your saying Dan, about maybe not stopping terrorism, this probably will always be in our lifes now.  But, if we did nothing at all after 9/11, then we have been defeated! allowing this to happend and do nothing about it, gives them the reason to do it again and again.  Doing something about it, will let them know, we aren't going to allow this and we aren't going to just sit here and take it.  How easy it would be to just not do something, turn the other way??? Jim is right in comparing to a cockroach, so if we see it, we shouldn't kill it, or do something about it, well, we all know what happens then, we have millions of little creatures running around, taking control.  If we get rid of the leader, or atleast some of them, we might be able to control it then.  I sure wouldn't have wanted to have our Country just do nothing.


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Figures, we get our first Candian in here and it's a prick that has the intelligence level of a monkeys hairy ass.
> 
> Glad you jumped right in! Prepare for many mental beatings. Oh, nevermind, as a Canadian you have infinite experience.
> 
> *



And I take it that someone with a pornographic avatar is supposed to have the intelligence of Aristotle?


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Well, I wasn't with the Canadians either when they sent that damn SARS here and claimed of no dangers of it there, and that travel should continue there, regardless of the outbreak of SARS there, and no one can tell me no.  A student of mine brought SARS back from Canada after they were told NOT to go, but refused to listen! *



It was confined to 3 hospitals, not to the community, not to the airport or any other community place. But you seem to have your head so far up your right-wing ass that you're willing to believe whatever you want to believe. So are you saying this "student" of yours went to a hospital and brought back SARS to New Jersey?

Besides, according to the CDC, only one person in New Jersey had SARS. They were 40 years old and didn't die from it. Are you saying that that person was your student? And btw, they don't even know where that person got SARS from.  I suspect, no, I KNOW you're lying. As a supposed teacher, you should know better, sweetheart.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *And I take it that someone with a pornographic avatar is supposed to have the intelligence of Aristotle? *



Not so sure I would call a womens boobs pornographic, but whatever you say!

So you registered just to tell me you didn't think I was intelligent? Is that the best your sorry canadian ass can come up with?

Are they all is stupid as you up there?


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Creek _
> *Canada couldnt handle an attack of our nature...They'd turn to us to save them..and in the mean time come here and spread facts,that just don't cut it...... *



Why would anyone want to attack Canada? Canada has't been the imperialistic, murderous bully that the U.S. has been for the past 50 years.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *It was confined to 3 hospitals, not to the community, not to the airport or any other community place. But you seem to have your head so far up your right-wing ass that you're willing to believe whatever you want to believe. So are you saying this "student" of yours went to a hospital and brought back SARS to New Jersey?
> 
> Besides, according to the CDC, only one person in New Jersey had SARS. They were 40 years old and didn't die from it. Are you saying that that person was your student? And btw, they don't even know where that person got SARS from.  I suspect, no, I KNOW you're lying. As a supposed teacher, you should know better, sweetheart. *



I don't recall her stating she was a teacher, but if that helps your weak argument, stick to it!

Too bad SARS didn't spread like wildfire throughout Canada and take out every last one of you pieces of cow dung.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *Why would anyone want to attack Canada? Canada has't been the imperialistic, murderous bully that the U.S. has been for the past 50 years. *



Canada is much too weak to be any of the above. Plainly put, you are all a bunch of pussies, and no one would waste their time picking on the class weakling.


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *I don't recall her stating she was a teacher, but if that helps your weak argument, stick to it!
> 
> Too bad SARS didn't spread like wildfire throughout Canada and take out every last one of you pieces of cow dung. *



How can one be a student of hers if she isn't a teacher? I see you also have your head up your ass, and hence are incapable of logical reasoning.

Yes, yes...too bad SARS didn't kill more Canadians. I could also say that it was too bad that 9/11 didn't kill more than 3,000 Americans, or West Nile more than 300. But I'm not going to go there...just yet.


----------



## Creek

Canada will fold..intstead of 10 provinces..it will be ten more stars on our flag...Big country?..More like big mouths...


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Canada is much too weak to be any of the above. Plainly put, you are all a bunch of pussies, and no one would waste their time picking on the class weakling. *



Hehe, do you realize that you just contradicted yourself there, sweetheart? You say no one would waste their time picking on the class weaklings (Canada), but yet your lame, ninnyhammer ass just created a whole message board dedicated to just that.

Anything else you'd like to add to further prove what a dullard you are?


----------



## Creek

Man..you are a fanatic...You aint in a compound..are you?...Canada has alot to learn...it's their mouth that gets them noticed..If you guys would shut up..Nobody would know you exsists.......


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *How can one be a student of hers if she isn't a teacher? I see you also have your head up your ass, and hence are incapable of logical reasoning.
> 
> Yes, yes...too bad SARS didn't kill more Canadians. I could also say that it was too bad that 9/11 didn't kill more than 3,000 Americans, or West Nile more than 300. But I'm not going to go there...just yet. *



Would a crossing guard not tend to their "students"? Would a bus driver not tend to their "students"? Would a volunteer aide not tend to their "students"? Talk about lack of reasoning! But hey, at least you fall into the common denominator of nitwits north of the border!

You could have approached this forum, introduced yourself and posted with a bit of etiquette. You chose to come out with guns blaring. Unfortunately, true to canadian form, the bullets were duds.


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Creek _
> *Man..you are a fanatic...You aint in a compound..are you?...Canada has alot to learn...it's their mouth that gets them noticed..If you guys would shut up..Nobody would know you exsists....... *



Yes, I'M the fanatic, but people like jim, who wishes death on innocent people, is supposed to be moderate? As for the hyperbolic statements in regards to our "mouths", is there a point? Are you saying Canadians are louder than Americans?


----------



## Creek

I hope Churchill by Hudson Bay is spelled differently..I can't see them honoring a hero...and I'd insist they remove the title if so....Parle Vous Francais?..


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *Hehe, do you realize that you just contradicted yourself there, sweetheart? You say no one would waste their time picking on the class weaklings (Canada), but yet your lame, ninnyhammer ass just created a whole message board dedicated to just that.
> 
> Anything else you'd like to add to further prove what a dullard you are? *



Who created a message board solely to picking on canadians? First off, it's just one particular forum. Second off, ANYONE is free to post any positive comments they wish as well.

I guess the only problem now is that there just really isn't anything positive about you scumbags!


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Would a crossing guard not tend to their "students"? Would a bus driver not tend to their "students"? Would a volunteer aide not tend to their "students"? Talk about lack of reasoning! But hey, at least you fall into the common denominator of nitwits north of the border!
> 
> You could have approached this forum, introduced yourself and posted with a bit of etiquette. You chose to come out with guns blaring. Unfortunately, true to canadian form, the bullets were duds. *



A bus driver and/or crossing guard tends TO students, not THEIR students.

You slander and lie about the average Canadian and expect us to come onto this board and respect you? Especially after you claimed that we all deserve to die? You're a pathetic fuck nugget, no better than any terrorist sympathizer...and I'm afraid to say this, but it's a shame that you weren't in the WTC dying instead of those decent, hard working people.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> Yes, I'M the fanatic, but people like jim, who wishes death on innocent people, is supposed to be moderate?



I wish death on many, but they are very far from innocent!

And I am not a "moderate" you dolt!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *A bus driver and/or crossing guard tends TO students, not THEIR students.
> 
> You slander and lie about the average Canadian and expect us to come onto this board and respect you? Especially after you claimed that we all deserve to die? You're a pathetic fuck nugget, no better than any terrorist sympathizer...and I'm afraid to say this, but it's a shame that you weren't in the WTC dying instead of those decent, hard working people. *



While said students are in care of those professionals, YES, they are THEIR students at that point in time.

I slandered the average canadian? Please tell me about the monetary damages they have suffered as a result of my post. You do know what slander is, and you know the law, no? IDIOT!

Now, did I hear the best from you? "fuck nugget" Or can you at least make canada proud and make one truthful, intelligent post?


----------



## Creek

Alot of us got moderator titles here..We can't delete posts here...so don't worry about that..The G.M. company made this board free speech.......Odds are..you'll be givin a mod tiltle too...after 2000 posts....

This is the U.S. message board...you can yell all you want,and even threaten us..it's a free speech board..and the name is U.S...I bet we couldnt do this at the Canadian message board.......and yes,I would be for a forced change of government up there..just my opinion..take it at face value...


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *I wish death on many, but they are very far from innocent!
> 
> And I am not a "moderate" you dolt! *



Yes I know, according to you neo-fascists, anyone who disagrees with you isn't innocent? Canadians are a diverse people, some are right-wing, some are left-wing, some are black, some are white, some are anti-war, some are pro-war. But we're all scumbags who deserve to die, right?

Oh, and just for your information, I at first supported liberating Iraq. I wanted our prime minister to have the balls and get rid of a dictator. But now listening to you Yankee fools foam at the mouth, I'm really starting to see why Americans are loathed around the world. And it's a shame, because most are decent people.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *Yes I know, according to you neo-fascists, anyone who disagrees with you isn't innocent? Canadians are a diverse people, some are right-wing, some are left-wing, some are black, some are white, some are anti-war, some are pro-war. But we're all scumbags who deserve to die, right?
> 
> Oh, and just for your information, I at first supported liberating Iraq. I wanted our prime minister to have the balls and get rid of a dictator. But now listening to you Yankee fools foam at the mouth, I'm really starting to see why Americans are loathed around the world. And it's a shame, because most are decent people. *



Canadians are not diverse. You are a bunch of hockey playing faggots. And yes, all the scumbags there deserve to die. Can you comprehend that statement? If you are stating I wished you would die, you are adding yourself to the list of scumbags. 

Do you really think anyone in the entire world gives a rats ass if you changed your views or not?


----------



## Creek

How dare you sir insult my American Belief!
All what comes out of Canada as of late..is your pollution,and foul language.You guys are so deverse up there..that your representing 7% of the people you speak for..and shove it down our throats.....What malatia you belong too?....

How dare you insult my pride........


----------



## jimnyc

How many "Vyxen's" can there possibly be from Canada?

Check out what a 2 second search reveals:

Vyxen 

Make sure you check out the fat slob in the lower right in the last pic. LOL


----------



## Creek

I worked with the Royal Canadian Police in the Yukon Territory..west of Gold Ridge..they knew better to speak up..cause world affairs are outa there hands........I believe most Canadians..when the split happens..will open their borders up with us..and be part of our leagal system...A new era has arrived son..You speak for no one but yourself...and I'm sure when the U.S flag rises above your poor service of "so called post offices"..you'll shut your trap....


----------



## Joan

BITCH ON BOARD


----------



## janeeng

Well vyxen, I am here to defend myself, guess i missed out on alot.  First moron, yes, I drive a school bus, and YES i do tend to certain children, there are kids on there that have seizures, and yes, we are trained to handle the situation.  I have also done classes on both this and CPR training in which I have a certificate in.  As far as you knowing that only 1 person in NJ with SARS, How wrong you were my friend, maybe one of which you heard.  I know for FACT, 3 in South Jersey ALONE!!! and YES, as a person who deals with children an alert came to drivers, and one whole school district was on alert because of 4 children which ALSO developed SARS, 1 of which went on vacation to no other than CANADA.  As a matter of fact, I stated once before that one of my students who lived in CANADA went back there after being told go, but the family refused to listen, and her FATHER came BACK FROM CANADA with the virus! She was out of school being monitored....SO, you say I am a liar, I say your an asshole!!!! guess we all have our opinions.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Hey man, don't listen to these angry assistant Wal-Mart managers.  They don't know anything about anywhere, & can't think for themselves. If George Bush told 'em to sodomize their dogs, they'd do it. LOL Pay no mind to these nutless wonders. 

Not to mention they can't spell to save their lives.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *Hey man, don't listen to these angry assistant Wal-Mart managers.  They don't know anything about anywhere, & can't think for themselves. If George Bush told 'em to sodomize their dogs, they'd do it. LOL Pay no mind to these nutless wonders.
> 
> Not to mention they can't spell to save their lives. *



You have the audacity to comment on others spelling, when your posts have the level of a 7th grade education written all over them?

Speaking of sodomizing, please enlighten the rest of the board as to where you hail from within the USA.


----------



## janeeng

Well if you were perfect douchebag then you would know to to have put a , and & together like that.  Furthermore, who said any of us are listening to Bush? just because we or atleast I agree with the WAR and you ass's don't, who are you to come across as you are? I could come up with a better name than that for you assface!


----------



## Creek

How dare you sir insult the board!

Your foul language is disturbing,and you've twisted the facts here..since you showed up with you pathetic lies.France is a supporter for their own agenda.A muslim run nation that's known for their prostitution,and lack of deoderant.

Next time some nation overides you country again in a weeks time..We'll let you swim accross the chanel this time in your retreat!


----------



## jimnyc

Creek, Kernel Putz is from California. He's probably smoking the baloney pony in SF in between posts.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Hey cutting edge smurf, you obviously had to ask your mom to sign the waiver to get in here, right?  C'mon man, your jokes are as old as your animation.


----------



## janeeng

Well, must be from San Francisco, that's where most FAGS come from!!!!!!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *Hey cutting edge smurf, you obviously had to ask your mom to sign the waiver to get in here, right?  C'mon man, your jokes are as old as your animation. *



Yes, I did. The old goat gave way and signed though. She knew she would get a hoot and hooler out of watching me toy with half wits and their uneducated moronic responses.

This all you have? You came in here obviously wanting to defend Canadians. You have performed miserably. Do you have anything else to add to make you look less foolish?


----------



## Creek

Ooh man..another California Liberal....I figured that...This guys ego is something outa the ACLU...I feel so much better that he knows what wrong with America...makes me almost feel like moving to France.....California should fall in the ocean...


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

You guys got a real winner with janeeng. I'm just astonished by her worldliness! I bet someday she'll even read a book. Someday!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *You guys got a real winner with janeeng. I'm just astonished by her worldliness! I bet someday she'll even read a book. Someday! *



Did you mean to type "I'll bet someday"? You dumb uneducated fuck! 

Wow, talk about stones and glass houses!


----------



## janeeng

Do you think Putz???? I mean what makes you Mr. wonder boy anyway??? Your here for what? I don't even think it's about defending anything, I think it's just to start shit that you don't know how to handle.  Think of me as you like, means nothing to me, but most here I do get along with, so gang on me and I am sure you'll get it right back.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

This would be a lot more fun if you guys learned to spell properly. (It's like I'm reading posts from 5th graders, or folks with mild retardation.)


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *This would be a lot more fun if you guys learned to spell properly. (It's like I'm reading posts from 5th graders, or folks with mild retardation.) *



Mild retardation? Did you think of that all by yourself? NO, you didn't! You just heard me call you that not 2 posts ago, you unoriginal polesmoker!


----------



## janeeng

Your just too funny Kurtz!!! but tell us, what are your real reasons for being here, other than checking spelling!!! a true MORON!!!!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

You guys need some advice from the great Republican William F. Buckley. 


Wait...you don't know who he is. 


Nevermind. LOL


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *You guys need some advice from the great Republican William F. Buckley.
> 
> 
> Wait...you don't know who he is.
> 
> 
> Nevermind. LOL *



And you need a kick in the ass, **** *******! What a dick! LOL


----------



## janeeng

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Now that's messed up!!!! and your calling us names!!! Damn!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

That's pretty funny, but you need to at least throw some decent zingers my way instead of relying on gay porn.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *That's pretty funny, but you need to at least throw some decent zingers my way instead of relying on gay porn. *



Zingers? We don't even need to respond to you, you are making an ass out of yourself all on your very own!

And why do you post, others reply WITH QUESTIONS, and you fail to answer them? Too busy in therapy, nimwit?


----------



## janeeng

Kurtz, are you the receiver or giver????? Is it the Hershey Highway you drive on in CA??? hahahahahahah!!!! Now I have seen everything, but that's just too damn funny!!!!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Janeeng, you really gotta watch your grammar, darlin.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *Janeeng, you really gotta watch your grammer, darlin. *



Grammer? Weren't you the same prick making fun of others spelling a minute ago?

Say it isn't so, Mr. *******!


----------



## janeeng

gotta, what kind of proper english is that, and darlin, wouldn't it be darling???? How's the ass feel??? I bet it's pretty sore ha???


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *gotta, what kind of proper english is that, and darlin, wouldn't it be darling???? How's the ass feel??? I bet it's pretty sore ha??? *



Grammer = Grammar (only when you have a salami imbedded in your throat)


----------



## janeeng

That's nasty!!! Hey, I hear in CA they like Gerbils!!! by any chance Kurtz, ever try a Richard Gere before??? I hear he likes Gerbils too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Hey man, are you so low class that you have to dig up someone's name? Can't you do better? 
You can dish it, but you can't take it.  What's the point of arguing if you're gonna expose somebody's name? This place sucks! LOL 

No wonder no one comes here.


----------



## janeeng

Hey Kurtz who's name did we dig up? I mentioned Gere, but we all knew he had a Gerbil stuck up his ass! just wondering if you had tried the same thing.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *Hey man, are you so low class that you have to dig up someone's name? Can't you do better?
> You can dish it, but you can't take it.  What's the point of arguing if you're gonna expose somebody's name? This place sucks! LOL
> 
> No wonder no one comes here. *



You were the one who was "low class" by immediately bashing fellow members here without as much as an introduction. 

I can take it just fine, I'm just not stupid enough to give you information to go on. 

*I'll be more than happy to edit it out, as soon as you apologize to janeeng.* 

No one comes here? Not bad so far for being on the web for less than a week!


----------



## jimnyc

My posts have been edited to remove any real names. I still think you should apologize to janeen though.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

I don't care if you edit it out or not. It's just the thought of it.  The whole idea is supposed to be about privacy if one wishes for it,  & you violate that.  Not cool.

I'll apologize to Janeeng, if you apologize to that poor Canadian kid for insulting him & his country the moment he popped in here.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *I don't care if you edit it out or not. It's just the thought of it.  The whole idea is supposed to be about privacy if one wishes for it,  & you violate that.  Not cool.
> 
> I'll apologize to Janeeng, if you apologize to that poor Canadian kid for insulting him & his country the moment he popped in here. *



My posts were edited before you even responded with this one. I did so because I believe in freedom of speech without any associated fears. I was wrong and man enough to admit it.

I'll do no such thing with the prior user, nor do I see how that is any of your business. Do you know him? How do you know he is a kid? How do you know he is poor?


----------



## janeeng

Kurtz, I don't need you to appologize to me, I am just not too sure why you pinned me out, but that's fine.  You came on here and right away started, so I gave it back.  There are others that do come here, and there have been quite a bit of posts too.  Like evilarnold said, it's all out of fun, a majority of it anyway.  But you had no reason to start with me first.  Too bad though, maybe you were a nice guy, who knows.  Should you come back, then maybe we all could have gotten along instead of this crap.


----------



## Dan

Okay, I know I'm going to get bitched out majorly for this one, but, here goes...



> Canadians are not diverse. You are a bunch of hockey playing faggots.



Certainly a great way to present yourself maturely and start a good debate.

And, you can use "I'll bet" or "I bet". One's passive, one ain't. Trust me on this.

The thing is, I can't see how, Jim and Creek, you expect anybody to hang around this board too long. First of all, it's misleading, if the main page was covered with warnings that all anyone is going to do if you disagree with them is insult them and basically further prove their belief that most, if not all Americans are drooling backwoods morons, then that would be okay. But, it doesn't. Basically, you're pretending this is a general discussion "free speech" board, when it's really just a "post something different from what we think so we can insult you" board.

And, pretty much everyone on the board already knows my name, guess you'll have to dig up something else about me.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz

Careful man, or they might post a gay porn photo under your name & call you "faggot". LOL


----------



## NightTrain

So, Kurtz, are you CanadianRocks reincarnated?


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *Careful man, or they might post a gay porn photo under your name & call you "faggot". LOL *



I happen to think that photo is extremely sexy. It is the mental midgets who own/moderate these boards, like jim, who are so uncomfortable with their own sexuality that they find it amusing.

As for spelling and grammar, well, why point out the painfully obvious? It is already known that she isn't very bright. She thinks that a suspect SARS case is the same as a probable SARS case. That speaks for itself.

Oh, and jim, I read your comments on the Muslim board about Muslim men not being able to get women with tits. Are you supposed to, may I ask? Judging from your racist, sexist, bigoted attitudes on these boards, no woman with an iota of self-respect would let you near her tits. Now that I think that it, they'd probably rather gouge their eyeballs out with a rusty spoon.


----------



## janeeng

I don't even know now how reply to any of this.  First, some of the people who came on here, chose to start bashing themselves rather than talk about issues, in which I myself go involved due to the fact that someone decided to start with something I wrote.  The Canada issue that I said, after the nasty things on how we are the wrong one, and all else, is when I posted on the SARS, which I will still stand my ground on that.  But, I was called a LIAR by someone who desn't even know me.  As far as Jim goes, whether or not anyone seems to like the way he acts on here, well, that's their opinion, but this is what some of the things that go on, and some that just plain out is fun.  The other US Message Board, which NT, Creek, myself and Jim belonged too, will tell you that this bashing was done daily, some was stupid, some was fun.  I also believe too, that some of the posts were you need to insult family, should have been put in the Admin section - I had seen posts on here that people have put on, and out of respect for them, it was taken out of the regular area and put into a private area - this too should have been done here.  I just hope that this doesn't turn into a war on family instead of a debate or war on others.  I happen to like this board, and yeah, call me stupid or whatever, don't care, but I like silly things, as well as some bashing, that I feel is well deserved.  

BTW, Kurtz, no one asked for you 2 cents on this matter, I still say the Avatar now suits you very well!!!!! and for your name being posted on here, well, if you read through the thread, not one person but you picked up on that, I never saw it, I thought you were talking to me and on Gere, so chill out - but if you were not so stupid to use your real name on other FORUMS, than I guess Jim wouldn't have done that, but still, no one saw it.  

Ok, I am done!!!!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *I happen to think that photo is extremely sexy. It is the mental midgets who own/moderate these boards, like jim, who are so uncomfortable with their own sexuality that they find it amusing.
> 
> As for spelling and grammar, well, why point out the painfully obvious? It is already known that she isn't very bright. She thinks that a suspect SARS case is the same as a probable SARS case. That speaks for itself.
> 
> Oh, and jim, I read your comments on the Muslim board about Muslim men not being able to get women with tits. Are you supposed to, may I ask? Judging from your racist, sexist, bigoted attitudes on these boards, no woman with an iota of self-respect would let you near her tits. Now that I think that it, they'd probably rather gouge their eyeballs out with a rusty spoon. *



Glad you like homos! I'm quite comfortable with my sexuality though, thank you very much. Are you a bit angry because we found out you are a fat slob? 

No women? Tell that to my wife, fatty!

I'm glad you don't like my attitude, I certainly didn't come here for your adulation.


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Glad you like homos! I'm quite comfortable with my sexuality though, thank you very much. Are you a bit angry because we found out you are a fat slob?
> 
> No women? Tell that to my wife, fatty!
> 
> I'm glad you don't like my attitude, I certainly didn't come here for your adulation. *



Were those pictures of an overweight woman in YOUR state supposed to somehow reflect on me?

I've changed my mind. You aren't foolish. You're an utterly hopeless lemming grasping at straws.


----------



## janeeng

That hurt vyxen, you truly broke my heart! I know about the SARS and I know that some came from wonderful CANADA.  Glad to see too that your into homo's.


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *Were those pictures of an overweight woman in YOUR state supposed to somehow reflect on me?
> 
> I've changed my mind. You aren't foolish. You're an utterly hopeless lemming grasping at straws. *



Sorry, fatty, they were of YOU and your filthy friends when you went on a trip from Canada TO NY.

Fatty from Canada 

Look for the following at the above link:
UnCon2001 
Halifax (Canada), June 15-17, 2001 

Anyone can type in "Vyxen AND canada" at any search engine and find pictures of your pathetic, fat self.


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Sorry, fatty, they were of YOU and your filthy friends when you went on a trip from Canada TO NY.
> 
> Fatty from Canada
> 
> Anyone can type in "Vyxen AND canada" at any search engine and find pictures of your pathetic, fat self. *



I'm busted. My real name is vyxen and I love to travel to New York. Anything else so utterly unoriginal that you'd like to add? And you found my pictures too...tee hee.

Two can play this game, sweetheart.

http://www.wholenote.com/member/profile/profile.asp?i=5


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *I'm busted. My real name is vyxen and I love to travel to New York. Anything else so utterly unoriginal that you'd like to add? And you found my pictures too...tee hee.
> 
> Two can play this game, sweetheart.
> 
> http://www.wholenote.com/member/profile/profile.asp?i=5 *



Oh, you busted me now! I must be the only "Jim" on the entire internet! LOL

I doubted from the beginning that "Vyxen" was your real name, but that is your posting name. You'll also notice that those photos almost all use *pet names* to describe those ugly people. Again, I highly doubt that there is more than one vyxen posting from Canada with similar posting views as found on other message boards.

Ta Ta, fat stuff!


----------



## janeeng

Sweetheart! Jim, I think deep down, vyxen seems to like you!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by janeeng _
> *Sweetheart! Jim, I think deep down, vyxen seems to like you! *



I know she does, but I'm not into obesity.


----------



## janeeng

Oh, so vyxen is a she? or a he? or just plain out he/she.


----------



## vyxen

> _Originally posted by jimnyc _
> *Oh, you busted me now! I must be the only "Jim" on the entire internet! LOL
> 
> I doubted from the beginning that "Vyxen" was your real name, but that is your posting name. You'll also notice that those photos almost all use *pet names* to describe those ugly people. Again, I highly doubt that there is more than one vyxen posting from Canada with similar posting views as found on other message boards.
> 
> Ta Ta, fat stuff!   *



Haha, you're such a comedian! And obviously not very literate either, because you seemed to have skipped "Vyxen, aka, Mouthy New Yorker #2 and the Driver.
(Photo from stock)". 

I think I'm finished here for a while, unless you can fathom something a tad bit more original, instead of just pulling random pictures off the net and calling people "fatty". It is obvious that I've defeated you and backed you into a corner, judging from your responses. 

Do not underestimate an educated bitch.

Now, I will leave you to get your fist out of your ass and play with your imaginary wife.


----------



## janeeng

An educated Bitch!!!! a tough one here! I am sure everyone is just squirming inside that there is an educated bitch on board!!!!
I am sure everyone will run now!!! I doubt it.  

So, WELCOME ABOARD BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## jimnyc

> _Originally posted by vyxen _
> *Do not underestimate an educated bitch.*



Educated? Did I miss something? PLEASE try not to humiliate yourself in such ways in the future! I have a stomach ache from laughing so hard at that last comment!

*if* you were so educated, how come you cannot bring yourself to make any legitimate comments about Canada? Why did you come here just to bitch and moan about our posts? 

I've been *warned* by another user about picking on the weak about their posting grammar and spelling, otherwise I'd point out what an illiterate you are.

Good day, chubby


----------

